# Rate this guy from r/amiugly, could he get girls?



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## theropeking (Mar 3, 2019)

He mogs me. Doesn't even look bad with the cap on tbh


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 3, 2019)

Holy shit he looks like he is about to die


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

@Coping rate him


----------



## Coping (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> @Coping rate him


Fuck I feel bad for him ngl but he looks okay with the hat needs to get better brows and fix skin colour tbh pale af


----------



## xz90 (Mar 3, 2019)

unlucky coloring, and everything else


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 3, 2019)

xz90 said:


> unlucky coloring, and everything else



He basicly has my coloring


----------



## theropeking (Mar 3, 2019)

Not the best morph. Did only some minor changes that are easily doable. 

How is it over for him if he mogs more than 60% of the amiugly community? Its never over for somebody unless they have a nose like me.

He jawlinemogs 90% of the user here tbh.


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 26317
> 
> Not the best morph but way better. Did only some minor changes that are easily doablw
> 
> ...


u nose mog him


----------



## Coping (Mar 3, 2019)

theropeking said:


> View attachment 26317
> 
> Not the best morph but way better. Did only some minor changes that are easily doablw
> 
> ...


His PFL got longer there can’t be done unfortunately


----------



## badromance (Mar 3, 2019)

It's over


----------



## theropeking (Mar 3, 2019)

Coping said:


> His PFL got longer there can’t be done unfortunately












Effective Lateral Canthal Lengthening with Triangular Rotation Flap


In Korea, lateral canthoplasty, along with medial epicanthoplasty, has become popular over the past years to widen the horizontal length of the palpebral fissure. However, the effect of the surgery differs greatly depending on the shape and structure ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





btw:
@medialcanthuscel


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Effective Lateral Canthal Lengthening with Triangular Rotation Flap
> 
> 
> In Korea, lateral canthoplasty, along with medial epicanthoplasty, has become popular over the past years to widen the horizontal length of the palpebral fissure. However, the effect of the surgery differs greatly depending on the shape and structure ...
> ...


How i can measure my PFL? I think mine is pretty good but i haven't measured it.


----------



## Coping (Mar 3, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Effective Lateral Canthal Lengthening with Triangular Rotation Flap
> 
> 
> In Korea, lateral canthoplasty, along with medial epicanthoplasty, has become popular over the past years to widen the horizontal length of the palpebral fissure. However, the effect of the surgery differs greatly depending on the shape and structure ...
> ...


That’s bs tbh it doesn’t make a noticeable diff I seen the before and afters it’s over for us


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 3, 2019)

needs to lay down and start rotting/10


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 3, 2019)

He look average tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 3, 2019)

norwoods me


----------



## fobos (Mar 3, 2019)

You know you're ugly when redditors don't tell you to just get a haircut bro


----------



## theropeking (Mar 3, 2019)

Wider neck slightly wider jaw and eyebrow transplantation + sunglasses and he would slay 4s easily


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 3, 2019)

.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


lol i caged so hard on this when i saw this first time srs


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


>




Randy Stair


----------



## Sc22 (Mar 3, 2019)

this dude is fuckin done


----------



## nestivv (Mar 3, 2019)

wtf norwooding at age 17 
Probably over for him


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 3, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .



The future is now


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

*bump this shit*


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

He can looksmax to normie, no more


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 3, 2019)

Is that eggys son?


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> He can looksmax to normie, no more


Could he get girls?


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 3, 2019)

his eyebrow is non existence


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


>



he is the ugliest aryan I have ever seen.
he fucking needs softmaxing, then some surgery


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 3, 2019)

Maybe in sea


----------



## Krezo (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like Eggman from lookism. But holy shit is it completely over for that guy. What a pitiful existence he must live...


----------



## xz90 (Mar 3, 2019)

i feel bad for him


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Could he get girls?


Yes, one. mostly below in looks tho something most of us woudnt even look at


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes, one. mostly below in looks tho something most of us woudnt even look at



what would you rate him and yourself?


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Mar 3, 2019)

He really doesnt look that bad. He just nee to go to the gym get some mass/muscle eat healthy and et a descent haircut. He also needs to shower 45 times and change his clothes 67 times a day. And also smile 145 times a day


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 3, 2019)

His midface is very long so maybe he is at least tall. Height can save almost anyone. 
Based on his face its absolutely over for this guy though. 
Well, over if he doesn't commit to looksmaxing which he certainly won't. 
He would need to get hair brows and hair dyed, hit the gym, get a beard transplant.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Mar 3, 2019)

2/10 but mogs me


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> His midface is very long so maybe he is at least tall. Height can save almost anyone.
> Based on his face its absolutely over for this guy though.
> Well, over if he doesn't commit to looksmaxing which he certainly won't.
> He would need to get hair brows and hair dyed, hit the gym, get a beard transplant.


he is 5'9 according his comment


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> View attachment 26357


lol @FatmanO s comment


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> lol @FatmanO s comment





androidcel said:


> lol @FatmanO s comment





androidcel said:


> he is 5'9 according his comment


Jk if hes lucky he might get a 3.5 or 4 girl but I want him to cope because giving up at 17 is just sad


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Jk if hes lucky he might get a 3.5 or 4 girl but I want him to cope because giving up at 17 is just sad


what rating you would give for this guy and yourself? Only face no height frame and other factors


----------



## Mewcel (Mar 3, 2019)

looks like a skinny version of eggy


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

*BUMP AND @FatmanO ANSWER ME I WANNA KNOW YOUR HIGH IQ ANSWER*


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 3, 2019)

invite him over for proper rotmaxxing/10


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 3, 2019)

*HE HAD A FUCKED UP ENVIRONMENT*


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> er


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 3, 2019)

He is well below average and unattractive, but not deformed or a ugly. 

Well maybe kinda ugly.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 3, 2019)

What the fuck is this:

"Yeah you’re unattractive. Happy now ? Poor facial structure, pale and poor complexion, facial features aren’t good, receding or high hairline, scrawny build.
To be more attractive: Be really fuckin funny and have an awesome confident personality Work out and have an awesome body Have money Be famous Or both"


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 3, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> He is well below average and unattractive, but not deformed or a ugly.
> 
> Well maybe kinda ugly.


*VERY FUCKING UGLY*


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 3, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> *VERY FUCKING UGLY*



He is ugly but not severly ugly


----------



## dogtown (Mar 3, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> *VERY FUCKING UGLY*


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> he is 5'9 according his comment



needs DNA


androidcel said:


> *BUMP AND @FatmanO ANSWER ME I WANNA KNOW YOUR HIGH IQ ANSWER*


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


>


Could he get girls? According @FatmanO he can but i want hear your opinion Prime Leo lookalike


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> *BUMP AND @FatmanO ANSWER ME I WANNA KNOW YOUR HIGH IQ ANSWER*


Im not gonna rate myself, but I would rate him 3.5 or 3. Worse if he is In Scadinavian cuntries


----------



## dogtown (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Could he get girls? According @FatmanO he can but i want hear your opinion Prime Leo lookalike



He would have no chance in the United Kingdom of hypergamy


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Im not gonna rate myself, but I would rate him 3.5 or 3. Worse if he is In Scadinavian cuntries


thats pretty brutal even in PSL ratings tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> thats pretty brutal even in PSL ratings tbh


Hes 5'9 and almost repulsive, what do you expect?


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Hes 5'9 and almost repulsive, what do you expect?


i expected avg rating from you because i have seen you rating pretty subhumans as avg tbh


----------



## dogtown (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Hes 5'9 and *IS *repulsive, what do you expect?


@androidcel 3psl btw


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

*bump this shit*


----------



## Dutcher (Mar 3, 2019)

bye


----------



## Kenma (Mar 3, 2019)

He looks washed out.
He needs to dye his hair, eyelashes and eyebrows (then groom them).
He needs rhino to shorten midface. 
He needs color on his lips also.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 3, 2019)

Kenma said:


> He looks washed out.
> He needs to dye his hair, eyelashes and eyebrows (then groom them).
> He needs rhino to shorten midface.
> He needs color on his lips also.
> View attachment 26425



He needs to order a rope tbh


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He needs to order a rope tbh


I can teach him how to LDAR


----------



## dogtown (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> I can teach him how to LDAR




JFL his midface is literally repulsive it’s so ogre for him


----------



## Kenma (Mar 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He needs to order a rope tbh


 bruh as much as possible I avoid saying it's over.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 3, 2019)

Kenma said:


> bruh as much as possible I avoid saying it's over.



In this case it’s necessary


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 3, 2019)

Kenma said:


> He looks washed out.
> He needs to dye his hair, eyelashes and eyebrows (then groom them).
> He needs rhino to shorten midface.
> He needs color on his lips also.
> View attachment 26425



He looks like a mother that wants to speak to the manager in the right picture
If this guy is ugly then I need to consider whether I'm even human


----------



## Kenma (Mar 3, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> He looks like a mother that wants to speak to the manager in the right picture
> If this guy is ugly then I need to consider whether I'm even human


I thought he looked gay too tbh


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Mar 3, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Looks like Eggman from lookism. But holy shit is it completely over for that guy. What a pitiful existence he must live...


was just gonna say this is eggman's brother ngl


Dutcher said:


> bye


kek


----------



## SHARK (Mar 3, 2019)

Needs a jaw wraparound, neckmaxx, darken eyebrows, hair transplant or hairpiece, lower supraorbitals.


----------



## Dutcher (Mar 3, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Needs a jaw wraparound, neckmaxx, darken eyebrows, hair transplant or hairpiece, lower supraorbitals.


Is there any way to lower supraorbitals?


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 3, 2019)

He needs a good reincarnation


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 3, 2019)

I feel bad for him tbh I bet he get harassed by chads and women that his self confident went down. God this society need to die


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Hes 5'9 and almost repulsive, what do you expect?


Since when is 5’9” such a terrible height that it’s grouped in with “almost repulsive”. That’s a fine height in the US & UK.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Since when is 5’9” such a terrible height that it’s grouped in with “almost repulsive”. That’s a fine height in the US & UK.


When he is dutch or german or scadinavian, I was talking his looks are repulsive. He looks like in one of those countries and his height is below avg where a lot of women are 5'11'' or 6' too


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 3, 2019)

it's unironically over


Paretocel said:


> Since when is 5’9” such a terrible height that it’s grouped in with “almost repulsive”. That’s a fine height in the US & UK.


Yeah his height isn't the problem here lol


FatmanO said:


> When he is dutch or german or scadinavian, I was talking his looks are repulsive. He looks like in one of those countries and his height is below avg where a lot of women are 5'11'' or 6' too


Actually this is possibly true. He looks like he's from Eastern Europe


SHARK said:


> Needs a jaw wraparound, neckmaxx, darken eyebrows, hair transplant or hairpiece, lower supraorbitals.


also ptosis


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> When he is dutch or german or scadinavian, I was talking his looks are repulsive. He looks like in one of those countries and his height is below avg where a lot of women are 5'11'' or 6' too


face>>>>>height


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> face>>>>>height


If we count his face he has little chance. Hes the ugliest guy Isaw on amIugly. Only guy uglier is incelselfies


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> If we count his face he has little chance. Hes the ugliest guy Isaw on amIugly. Only guy uglier is incelselfies


No there have been much uglier guys there, he's the ugliest guy there within this week but there have been walking acid victims basically who've posted there.


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 3, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> When he is dutch or german or scadinavian, I was talking his looks are repulsive. He looks like in one of those countries and his height is below avg where a lot of women are 5'11'' or 6' too


Yeah if he’s in Scandinavia/Germany/NL then that’s a bad height for natives.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 3, 2019)

Boyo needs to locationmaxx out of tallfag land. Darken his features, get a haircut/shower and swap out jawlines. Height could of saved him but it aint over.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> No there have been much uglier guys there, he's the ugliest guy there within this week but there have been walking acid victims basically who've posted there.


For 17 year old he looks worst. Irl I havent seen a worse looking guy


Paretocel said:


> Yeah if he’s in Scandinavia/Germany/NL then that’s a bad height for natives.


Exactly, SEA it is


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

*BUMP THIS SHIT THREAD ASAP*


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> *BUMP THIS SHIT THREAD ASAP*



keep crying for me


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> keep crying for me







*you have every single flaw possible, that's why you will be a virgin till you kill yourself and that's also why no one wants to be your friend. you are a subhuman in every single fucking way. 

you are better off slitting your tiny little wrists and end your useless life, you depressed little self-harming bitch*


----------



## SHARK (Mar 3, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> Is there any way to lower supraorbitals?


I haven't seen any common practice doing this. These are the only decent results I've ever seen. 











Done by Dr. Eppley. This was a whole forehead implant though, not just supraorbitals. And once again this is the ONLY significant supraorbital lowering I've seen.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Mar 3, 2019)

SHARK said:


> I haven't seen any common practice doing this. These are the only decent results I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, thats an insane surgery to get deep set eyes. I wonder what went through that patient's mind that he wanted that specific surgery


----------



## androidcel (Mar 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Mar 3, 2019)

he needs a blessing from a curry god to reincarnate him at this point ngl


----------



## Nibba (Mar 4, 2019)

He's as close to deformed as u can get without being actually deformed. But Reddit will still tell him he's 8/10 so he'll go on to cope for another year before he gets hrt to become a """girl"""


----------



## shibo (Mar 4, 2019)

Its a terrible pics of him he looks way better here


----------



## Nibba (Mar 4, 2019)

shibo said:


> Its a terrible pics of him he looks way better here



No


----------



## shibo (Mar 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> No


Arcbrah coming back soon


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 4, 2019)

You never see couples that are this looksmatched any more


These images are really old. Long before the golden era of online dating. I remember that you saw freaks like this together. Looksmatched couples like this are impossible now. The foids choose to go online and hook up with Chad. And the males are now incels. She would reject us too btw.




incels.is


----------



## badromance (Mar 4, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


LMAO


----------



## androidcel (Mar 4, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You never see couples that are this looksmatched any more
> 
> 
> These images are really old. Long before the golden era of online dating. I remember that you saw freaks like this together. Looksmatched couples like this are impossible now. The foids choose to go online and hook up with Chad. And the males are now incels. She would reject us too btw.
> ...


fucking brutal srs


----------



## qwep (Mar 4, 2019)

Egmmans uglier brother who knew it was possible


----------



## androidcel (Mar 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## androidcel (Mar 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## Autist (Mar 5, 2019)

Boy if you don't get your "I'm beating cancer" lookin ass on somewhere.


----------



## Slob (Mar 5, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> bye


Holy shit. It's low body fat % eggy.


SHARK said:


> Needs a jaw wraparound, neckmaxx


More like rope wraparound.


----------



## Einon (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks like a skinnier more aryan eggman.


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

He even manages to mog me to oblivion.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael15651 said:


> He even manages to mog me to oblivion.


just ldar its over


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 7, 2019)

Michael15651 said:


> He even manages to mog me to oblivion.


pics


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 7, 2019)

FUCK, he unironically mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 14, 2019)

Am I the only one who sort of sees a resemblance





He doesn't even look human , he resembles a fish


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks deathly ill and ghostly.

If someone told me that his skin oozes green slime at night I would believe it


----------



## fOreVER (Jul 23, 2019)

nestivv said:


> wtf norwooding at age 17
> Probably over for him


I have a friend who is norwood 4 at 19-20


----------



## Titbot (Jul 23, 2019)

Holy fuck imagine being white and looking like this. He wouldn't even slay in the shit villages in India tbh. He is still young he might go through a gandificatin as he gets older


----------



## ugly_man (Jul 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


>



Welp mogs me a million times


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 24, 2019)

ugly_man said:


> Welp mogs me a million times


Yes sad truth


----------



## Aids! (Jul 24, 2019)

Bur_01 said:


> Holy shit he looks like he is about to die


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 24, 2019)

@Skinnyman


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jul 24, 2019)

Could slay in Asia.


----------



## ugly_man (Jul 24, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Yes sad truth


Then again every one mogs me. Your a cuck if you disagree


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 24, 2019)

ugly_man said:


> Then again every one mogs me. Your a cuck if you disagree


contact that blonde jock guy he has to have fas too. you can ascend


----------



## ugly_man (Jul 24, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> contact that blonde jock guy he has to have fas too. you can ascend


You are a cuck. It's over for me


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 24, 2019)

ugly_man said:


> You are a cuck. It's over for me


rope then fgt


----------



## ugly_man (Jul 24, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> rope then fgt


even hookers reject me


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 24, 2019)

ugly_man said:


> even hookers reject me


because you dont looksmax you idiot. you can surgermax and ascend accept this fact or be truecel for the rest of your fucking life. what is the point in being on this damn site if you are not willing to try and explore your options you cuck. imagine coming hear and telling everyone its over for you even though its very evidently fucking not .


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 24, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


he could get way better


----------



## ugly_man (Jul 24, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> because you dont looksmax you idiot. you can surgermax and ascend accept this fact or be truecel for the rest of your fucking life. what is the point in being on this damn site if you are not willing to try and explore your options you cuck. imagine coming hear and telling everyone its over for you even though its very evidently fucking not .


I am too retarded to make money. I am fucked. I need to change everything on my hideous vissage. You would have to be either blind or an absolute cuck to disagree


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 24, 2019)

ugly_man said:


> I am too retarded to make money. I am fucked. I need to change everything on my hideous vissage. You would have to be either blind or an absolute cuck to disagree


moneymaxx betabux who the fuck cares ascension or death


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 24, 2019)

ugly_man said:


> Welp mogs me a million times


Would you kindly piss off & crawl back under the bridge that you came out from


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


>



Skin So pasty Looks like He is On Chemo


androidcel said:


>



Needs Tan or it is OVer


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 24, 2019)

looks like eggman. id fucking kill myself the moment id look in the mirror if i was that guy


----------



## ugly_man (Jul 24, 2019)

Eggman 2.0


FatJattMofo said:


> looks like eggman. id fucking kill myself the moment id look in the mirror if i was that guy


he did find a tranny


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Jul 30, 2020)

androidcel said:


>




Hes prob one of the rare truecels that would benefit his kids a LOT getting an ethnic baby mama.... jfl dead bodies on gore sites have better coloring than him


----------

